# Mamas of more than one baby -- did your PPAF return at the same time?



## Effervescence (Apr 12, 2007)

If you have had more than one baby, and have breastfed them all in a fairly similar way, did your first post-partum period (and, therefore, fertility) return at a similar time each time?

Boy it's nice to have a place for these TMI-type obsessing questions!


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

For my first 2, PPAF returned at 6 months. I bf both children and neither was sleeping through the night at that point. Although DS had some solids at 6 months, DD did not until 11 months.

This time, DD is almost 8 months (exclusively bf and not sleeping through) and no PPAF. But, I think I ovulated and will have AF next month.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Yes. I got it at 24 months pp both times.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I breastfed both my children on demand, through the night until #1 was 14 mo and #2 is still nursing all night at 18 mo.

With my first I got PPAF back at 6 mo. exactly. With #2 I got PPAF at 9wks.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I nightweaned DD at 17 mo and didn't get FPPAF until 26 months.

DD is 23 mo now, not nightweaned yet and I still haven't gotten FPPAF.

I can't imagine that I'd go THAT much longer than 26 months... right? Right?!


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Both were/are fed on demand day & night. With #1 got PPAF at 9 months. Now with #2 I am still waiting for it at 14 months. Although I am starting to wonder if I have been ovulateing







I need to pay more attention to my signs.


----------



## Effervescence (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah...so our pattern with our first baby MIGHT help us predict what will happen with our next


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

1st baby- didn't get AF until after he had fully weaned at 22 months
2nd baby- got AF at 3 mos pp
3rd baby- he is 6 mos and still no AF


----------



## wrzos (Jan 15, 2005)

I spotted (first PPAF I guess) right at 11 months with both ds1 and dd1. With my 2nd though, I could tell I was getting ready to have AF for about a month prior - usual signs - moody, chocolate cravings, etc.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

nope. 5 months and 14 months.

but I had crazy oversupply with my first, and i read that once it gets righted, your body thinks you are weaning triggering fertility to return.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

after DD#1 it was 6 months

after DD#2 it was over a year- can't remember- but I got an IUD at 9 months PP and I only have spotting- but I have not nursed for 5 months so I am guessing this spotting that comes on a reg basis is an AF....

I was pretty shocked at 6 months with DD#1 tho- I was EBFing but here AF came....


----------



## Intuition (Sep 15, 2004)

Nope. DS1 was at 5.5 months. DS2 was at 5 weeks. I wasn't even finished with my lochia when it came this time.

I EBF(ed) both my boys, so I have no idea why I got it so early both times.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

1st: 10 mos pp - EBF
2nd: 16 mos pp - Tandem nursing 1st and 2nd


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

1st: 7.5 months PP, DS still EBF
2nd: 5 months PP, DD still EBF plus tandem nursing DS


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I got it at right around 18 months with D1 and DD. This time, it was around 15 months.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Baby#1 I mostly breastfed but also supplemented with formula. AF came back prefectly regularly at 2 months PP!

Baby#2 was exclusively breastfed around the clock & once again, AF came back perfectly regularly 2 mos PP.

Baby #3 was also EBF just like #2, but bizarrely my AF didn't come back at all until he was 7.5 mos old, & then was very irregular.










I have no idea what to expect with this next baby!


----------



## melibee (Aug 20, 2007)

Baby #1: EBF, PPAF came at 11.5 months
Baby #2: EBF, PPAF came at 12 months
Baby #3: EBF, he is 12 months and still no PPAF


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

After my first breastfed child (2nd child), my AF returned 6 1/2 months pp and was in fairly regular 42 day cycles until he weaned at 28 months.

After my second breastfed child (3rd child), my AF returned 9 weeks pp, and was fairly regular 36 day cycles until she weaned at 20 months.

After my third breastfed child (4th child), my AF returned 8 weeks pp, had 2 regular cycles, then went without AF for 6 months (not pregnant), and have had fairly regular cycles since then. He self weaned at 17 months old... independent little turkey he is.

All three got pacifiers occasionally, but no bottles and no solids until 6 months old.

Baby #1, I pumped bm for him the first 9 weeks, supplemented with formula. I got my ppaf at 8 weeks pp after he was born.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

I've done ecological bf with each baby: only breastfeeding, on demand, around the clock until my next pregnancy which is when I've nightweaned and not so much on demand anymore.

After Dd1, started solids 9.5 mos, AF returned at 11 mos, and I was pregnant that cycle.
After Dd2, started solids 7.5 mos, AF returned at 11 mos, and I was pregnant the *next* cycle.
After Ds, started solids 7 mos, AF returned at I think 9 mos, then not again for two months, and then I was pregnant. I don't know why I had the random period there. But my *fertility* seems to return like clockwork at around the year mark.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

1st- 5.5 mos, but he was sleeping through
2nd- going on 8 mos-nothing! not sleeping through

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacelovingmama* 
For my first 2, PPAF returned at 6 months. I bf both children and neither was sleeping through the night at that point. Although DS had some solids at 6 months, DD did not until 11 months.

This time, DD is almost 8 months (exclusively bf and not sleeping through) and no PPAF. But, I think I ovulated and will have AF next month.

How can you tell if you ovulated with no AF? just curious, I've been watching, but can't tell.
A


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

dd--4 months (eco. bfing)
ds2--just got 1st ppaf at almost 10 months


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

AF returned at 8 weeks postpartum with all of my babies.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

had 5 babies, all exclusively ("ecologically"= no artificial nipples, binkies, crying, seperation etc) breastfed and PPAF appaeared about the same for each. Between 3-6weeks, and regular (monthly) afterward!


----------



## all in green (Mar 4, 2007)

I breastfed all 3 children on demand and we coslept, so they nurse pretty much all. night. long. My first PPAF came at 4 months with every one of them. However, I didn't start cycling regularly until about 12 months PP with each of them.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

This is very interesting. I have 5 kiddos, and my AF has come back at various times. With two of them, I got AF back around 6 mos. One, 16 mos, and the other, 11 mos. (I'm not counting my first child because he was not breastfed for long.) I don't understand why they were all different--- I never used pacis, nursed on demand, and none ever really slept through the night until later (and nursed all night long!)


----------

